# Schwinn 1940 Pre War ID help please



## Jonswan (Aug 29, 2021)

I bought a Pre-War Schwinn yesterday at an estate sale and need help determining which model it is. I believe it to be from 1940 due to the serial numbers stamped on the frame beneath the crank, beginning with the letter "D" followed by 5 numbers and the crank arm has the number "40" cast on it. Additionally, the straight bar frame, clamp-on side stand, rear frame drop outs, and chain guard hardware also support this date. Underneath all the that crud and rust is an original red paint job with cream accents and a Wheel Goods Flyer badge from Minneapolis. Note the chain and ring is not a skip-tooth and the unusual chain guard style. I believe the rack on the rear is designed to go on the front of the bike (?) The springer front end with the cyclelock became options in 1938. The front fender appears original and has no holes for holding a light. The tires are 26", the rims might be painted instead of chrome, and the frame size is 18".

What model this? I looked online at the Schwinn Catalog for 1940 and cannot find it listed. In the book "Schwinn Bicycles" p. 57 by Jay Pridmore and Jim Hurd, I see a 1940 D-97X-O model which looks like my bike except for the chain ring, chain guard, and truss rod front end. I think the D98X-O is the 20" frame version.

It is rough but complete, but I want to ID the model before I decide what to do with it. To start, I am ordering tubes, tires, and a chain so I can ride it to access its condition and go from there. All the the rusty hardware is soaking in Kroil and I will break down and clean the bike while while for new parts.

Any thoughts, opinions, photographs, and/or links on its model identification is very much appreciated, thank you!

Garage Fresh.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 29, 2021)

I looked up in my 40 catalogue and saw nothing like it.  It is a autocycle frame and chain ring with an early sprocket but everything else looks custom.  Is not a D-97x..


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like it's been somewhat stripped of it's original parts and then rebuilt. The springer fork was an option on just about every model Schwinn offered so guessing what model it was originally by the fork isn't advised. That could have started out as the top of the line Autocycle and someone stripped it down and later someone pieced it back to what you see now. Or it could have been a BA 96-97? 

*1946 catalog*

1946 catalog


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2021)

2 choices...find all the missing deluxe parts...restore it to the 9's
or part it out...buy lunch for all your friends!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2021)

3rd choice. take it all apart, clean everything. rebuild re-grease and adjust everything that needs it. build up some true wheels. change or remove any parts you don't like. ride it like is an old bike. amaze your friends and baffle regular people. park it with your other old bikes. take pictures of it next to your favorite tree. that's what I am planning to do with this one.


----------



## Jonswan (Aug 29, 2021)

Or just ride it as is...
I threw an old tire on the front and found a chain in a box of parts and took her for a ride around the block. Rolls straight, fork and frame are straight, bearings are good, and brakes work well, but the springer needs a new bushing badly. I am still not sure what model this is and also discovered the front rim is chrome while the rear appears to be blue with a pinstripe, so maybe this a bitsa bike. The red on the underside of the fenders is more of a maroon color while the frame is a more brilliant red, so they too may not be original? I know the son of the late owner, so I will ask him if he knows any of the bike's history.

Why do you think it is an Autocycle Deluxe frame? Geometry, crank and chain ring, paint scheme, or ? Thanks again.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2021)

there you go!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2021)

There is really no way at this point to tell how that was equipped originally. Clean it up/fix it up however you like. It would make a great Klunker. 👍 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/post-your-klunker-pics-here.133268/


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 29, 2021)

what does that head badge say wheel goods flyer? that was sold by a minneapolis cycle supply.it is a 1940  low end schwinn  looks original as found even fenders,your not going to find it in a schwinn catalog they sold other brand of bikes also.you can tell its low end look at the fender brace screws a lot of bikes were sold like that at hardware stores basically because they didn't want the deluxe schwinns because of the cost.just a opinion.


----------



## Jonswan (Aug 30, 2021)

Here is the badge and you are correct, the fender hardware is not riveted but have standard slot screws with square nuts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2021)

The seat, rack, fenders, and guard did not originate on the bike. Klunker is the way to go on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 30, 2021)

locate all the deluxe parts and restore!  spend 3G's++++  end up with an eye popper show stopper!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> locate all the deluxe parts and restore!  spend 3G's++++  end up with an eye popper show stopper!



Unless your getting some killer 'friend' deals $3Gs won't buy all the parts you need for a full boogie Autocycle!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 6, 2021)

First thing-spend just a few of your hard earned bucks and get a key from the C.A.B.E.'s very own Wes Pinchot-give him the number on the lock tumbler.


----------



## lordscool (Sep 6, 2021)

Strip it down and give it a fresh coat of paint will look amazing.


----------

